# [SOLVED] Some websites don't work



## Mikea08 (Jan 14, 2008)

For some reason some sites just stopped working on my laptop. They used to work and still do on my other computer. My internet connection is fine. Other sites and IM work great. It's probably about 1/4 of all websites. Some particular ones that don't work are mail.com and ign.com. These sites don't work on both firefox and IE. If anyone can help, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bstech (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

I have heard of similar problems like this. I aswell have had this problem.
Are you using a wireless netowrk with a router?


----------



## Mikea08 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Yes, it's a linksys wrt45g. My other computer shows them fine. It's on the same network, but it's wired.


----------



## bstech (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

The only thing that ive done that seems to work would be to upgrade your routers firmware. Let me know if you can do that.


----------



## Mikea08 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

I have the latest firmaware. I think I'm going to redo my whole network anyway. My shared files don't work on it. Any tips on erasing all my network settings? Thanks for your help.


----------



## bstech (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Well, first thing would be to make sure your computers are on the same workgroup. If so there is not much else that needs to be done. Just re setup your network and you should be good to go.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Well, since the other computer works fine, tinkering with the router is certainly not warranted here!

I suggest you first tell us in detail about the system that has the failure. Do you run a software firewall? Have you disabled ALL firewalls to see if that affects the issue?


----------



## Mikea08 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

I've turned off norton and windows firewall with no effect. I haven't installed anything else. The computer with the problem is running vista and the other has XP if that could have anything to do with it.


----------



## Mikea08 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Sorry for the double post, but I have an update. I read on another forum to try some other things. None of them worked, but i found out that I can go to the sites through a proxy. Any ideas on what could be blocking the sites? I have run norton, and it didn't find anything.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Don't really know. Have you tried setting IE back to defaults? Can you ping the sites in question?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

PING ign.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Mikea08 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mike>PING ign.com

Pinging ign.com [216.35.123.102] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.35.123.102: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=236
Reply from 216.35.123.102: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=236
Reply from 216.35.123.102: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=236
Reply from 216.35.123.102: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=236

Ping statistics for 216.35.123.102:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 93ms, Maximum = 94ms, Average = 93ms

C:\Users\Mike>

The other problem site timed out.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Well, the other site times out for me too, obviously they don't return pings.

That looks normal. I'd try Reset Internet Explorer 7 Settings to see if that cleans it up.


----------



## Mikea08 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

That didn't help, and these sites won't work in both IE and firefox.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Unless it's a firewall we're not seeing, I'm out of ideas...


----------



## Mikea08 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Ok thanks for trying.


----------



## bstech (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

Its definatley the router. Ive had clients in the past with the same problem. What kind of router did you say you have?


----------



## Mikea08 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

It was actually peer guardian. I didn't think it blocked anything like that. Thanks a lot for everyone's help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Some websites don't work*

That happens to be one of those "firewalls" that I mentioned. :wink:

From the website:


> PeerGuardian 2 is Phoenix Labs’ premier IP blocker for Windows. PeerGuardian 2 integrates support for multiple lists, list editing, automatic updates, and blocking all of IPv4 (TCP, UDP, ICMP, etc), making it the safest and easiest way to protect your privacy on P2P.


----------

